# Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche [dLAN-Problem]



## Yojester (11. Juli 2012)

*Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche [dLAN-Problem]*

Hallo zusammen!


Nach etlichen Wochen mit diesem Problem, habe ich nun doch beschlossen, mich einmal an euch zu wenden.

Es geht um Folgendes:

Ich nutze Windows 7 in einer 64bit-Version (Mainboard: GA P55A-UD3) und bin über dLAN mit dem Router (FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170) verbunden.
Allerdings kommt es neuerdings immer häufiger zu Verbindungsabbrüchen.
Diese Abbrüche dauern in der Regel mehrere Minuten, es sei denn, ich deaktiviere den LAN-Treiber
oder ziehe das Kabel aus dem Slot.

Während des Abbruchs zeigen die dLAN-Adapter kein Problem an, jedoch habe ich absolut keine Verbindung,
kann noch nicht einmal auf den Router zugreifen.

WLAN ist leider keine Alternative für mich.
Mein Computer war zuvor kabellos im Netz, da der Router sich aber ein Stockwerk tiefer und am anderen Ende befindet,
war die Verbindung grausam.

Es spielt keine Rolle, ob die Leitung ausgelastet ist oder nicht, die Abbrüche interessieren sich scheinbar nur dafür,
mich zu nerven und frustrieren.
Ganz gleich, ob ich surfe, Videos gucke oder spiele.
Es betrifft dabei auch nur mich, andere Geräte können problemfrei weiter im Netz sein.

Bislang konnte ich nichts finden, was mir wirklich weitergeholfen hat.
Ich habe alle Treiber aktualisiert, Kabel ausgetauscht, Einstellungen im LAN-Treiber vorgenommen,
das automatische Abschalten um Energie zu sparen deaktiviert.

Nur weiß ich nun leider nicht mehr weiter.
Liegt es am Stromnetz, sind die Adapter vielleicht doch hinüber, ist mein Mainboard defekt oder ist doch der Router schuld?
Sollte ich eventuell eine Netzwerkkarte besorgen oder das doch noch aufschieben?

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr Ideen habt, die mir helfen könnten.


----------



## Emerald Flint (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche*

Wenn andere Geräte die am Router hängen nciht betroffen sind wird es wohl nciht am Router liegen sofern der Port nciht defekt ist (kannst ja mal wechseln)

Immo hört sich das nach deiner Beschreibung so an das du es schon auf das D-Lan oder deinen Ethernetcontroller eingrenzen konntet.

Win 7 32 oder 64 und dann auch den richtigen Treiber genommen? Der Hersteller bietet auch ein Ethernet-Diagnostic-Tool an. Hasst das auch mal getestet?
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1156 - Verkauf eingestellt (EOL) - GA-P55A-UD3 (rev. 2.0)

Ob dein Board Rev.1 oder Rev.2 ist ist nach den Treibern wohl egal.

Möglich wäre auch das ein Kabel "locker" sitzt also nur unzureichenden Kontakt hat. Schau dir einfach mal deine Netzwerkkabel bezüglich der kontakte an und ob dort Oxidation zu sehen ist. (vielleicht auch Kabelbruch)

Ansonsten bleibt dir immo nur noch den Rechner abzubauen und mal direkt neben den Router zu stellen um auszuschließen das es an dem Board oder den Treibern liegt. Sagt der Gerätemanager das ein Treiberkonflikt besteht?

Bin hier nciht der Experte für D-Lan, bin mir aber sicher das dort noch was zu gesagt werden wird bei der guten Com hier


----------



## Yojester (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche*

Ich habe sowohl Port gewechselt als auch das Kabel kontrolliert beziehungsweise sogar ausgetauscht, um sicherzugehen.
Leider hatte das auch keinen Erfolg.

Bei der Windows Seven - Version handelt es sich um eine 64bit-Variante, ich wusste, ich habe vergessen, das zu erwähnen.
Wird ergänzt.

Vom Gerätemanager aus gibt es keine Probleme, das Ethernet-Diagnostic-Tool lade ich mir aber direkt mal.

Wirklich testen/umstellen kann ich den Computer leider nicht ... Es wäre natürlich einfacher, wenn ich den PC direkt neben den Router stelle,
allerdings habe ich gelegentlich auch fast eine Woche lang keine Probleme gehabt und dann wiederum Tage, an denen es fünf mal oder häufiger wegbricht.

Edit:
Laut Ethernet-Diagnostic-Tool besteht kein Hardware-Fehler.


----------



## Emerald Flint (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche*

lass das tool nochmal laufen wenn die verbindung wieder weg ist und teste an einem alternativgerät ob sie dort noch besteht. da das immo läuft kann auch die diagnostik sicher keinen fehler finden da der immo ja nciht besteht

dann hasst hoffentlich auch die treiber für 64 bit geladen und nciht die von mir verlinkten 32 bit

ansonsten wenn du nen laptop hasst kannst den ja dann mal dort anschließen wo dein rechner angeschlossen ist und wennd as prob dort genauso auftritt könnte man vom D-Lan als fehlerquelle ausgehen

Da brauchen wir dann jemanden mit D-Lan erfahrung oder besser jemanden der auch schon ein solches Prob kennt und lösen konnte. zumindest scheint es sich in dieser hinsicht zu verdichten.


----------



## Yojester (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche*

Alle Treiber sind natürlich für die 64bit-Version gedacht
und überall in aktueller Version aufgespielt.
Sowohl LAN-Treiber, als auch Windows-Updates, Fritzbox- und dLAN-Firmware etc.

Ein Laptop steht mir leider nicht zur Verfügung.

Ansonsten warte ich ab, bis sich das Problem zeigt und hoffe, dass mir das Tool ein paar Informationen liefern kann.

Danke soweit.


----------



## Emerald Flint (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche*

sonst schau mal in deiner fritzbox ob die statistik resyncs aufgezeichnet hat. vermute zwar nciht da du wie im ersten post selbst geschrieben hasst andere geräte während deines verbindungsausfalls weiter netz haben aber das ist ja fix gemacht

kannst ja nen kumpel einladen der einen hat^^

bruachen aufjedenfall mal wen der sich mit d-lan mal beschäftigt hat


----------



## Yojester (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche*

Bis auf die 24-Stunden-Trennung gibt es, laut Fritzbox, keine Disconnects oder Ähnliches.

Was das Laptop betrifft, gestaltet sich die Sache auch relativ schwierig, da ich nie sagen kann, wann und ob
das Problem auftritt.

Selbst wenn ein Laptop mehrere Tage problemfrei ins Internet käme, müsste das nichts bedeuten,
da ich mit meinem Rechner auch schon mal das Glück hatte.


----------



## Yojester (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche*

Soo .. 
Vier Abbrüche und vier mal das Ethernet-Diagnostic-Tool gestartet.
Jedes Mal keine Fehler gefunden.

Ich weiß leider absolut nicht weiter.


----------



## Defenz0r (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche [dLAN-Problem]*

Die Qualität eines Dlans liegt am Stromnetz.
D.h schau erst einmal ob Störquellen in der Nähe des Dlan Netzes sind.
Z.b Ich hatte ein Problem vor kurzem, die Soundkarte ist direkt unter der Wlan Karte und die Kabel lagen fast direkt an der Soundkarte an ...
Was passierte?
Wenn ich im Internet surfte + Musik hörte "wanderte" der Ton zwischen den Boxen herum.
Ich musste das Kabel in Richtung Wlan mit Alu Folie umwickeln ( Alu reflektiert Wlan Strahlen )
Mit einem Gewebeband fällts dann doch kaum auf das da Alu Folie drum ist^^
Entweder nen Wlan Router kaufen bzw nen Repeater dazu oder das Stromnetz neu machen.
Die Geschwindigkeit hängt übrigens auch vom Stromnetz ab.



Gruß


----------



## Yojester (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche [dLAN-Problem]*

Das Stromnetz macht glücklicherweise keine Probleme,
die Phasen stimmen, die Geschwindigkeit ist auch wunderbar.

Etwaige Störquellen sind soweit auch beseitigt beziehungsweise umgesteckt.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Defenz0r (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche [dLAN-Problem]*

Du kannst auch einfach einen Wlan Router kaufen, und per Repeater das Signal "weiterführen"
Je nach dem wie weit der Weg ist brauchst du davon mehr oder weniger.
Das Signal wird abgegriffen und nach einer bestimmten von dir festgelegten Distanz einfach nochmal wiederholt.


----------



## Koji (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche [dLAN-Problem]*

Hallo,

wichtig für uns hier wäre noch zu wissen: Was hast du für dlan-adapter? Bitte Marke mit Modelbeschreibung. Ich arbeite in einem IT-Systemhaus und wir haben schon mehrere installiert. Ich kann aber hier schon ganz klar sagen ein dlan ersetzt keine wirkliche phsykalische Cat-Verkabelung. Aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus waren Pingzeiten meist immer schlechter. Auch wenn du vielleicht kein Freund von WLAN bist ( Geht mir teilweise genau so ), solltest du dennoch mal ein gutes 300 Mbit Wlan in betracht ziehen. In naher zukunft wird es sogar Gigabit-WLAN geben. 

Diese dlan-adapter darfst du auch niemals an eine Mehrfrachsteckdose stecken, die müssen immer direkt an die Steckdose. Wie machen sie die Abbrüche bemerkbar? Was passiert wenn du dann den Router anpingst, kommt da was zurück?


----------



## Yojester (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche [dLAN-Problem]*

Ich nutze das dLAN 500 AVplus von develo.
Der Ping selbst liegt in der Regel bei etwa 30 ms, in meinen Augen vollkommen annehmbar.

Die Adapter sind korrekt angeschlossen, direkt an der Steckdose, nicht in der Nähe anderer Geräte etc.pp.
Dennoch danke für den Hinweis!

Wenn ein Abbruch auftritt, passiert gar nichts mehr:
Ich kann zwar eine Seite aufrufen beziehungsweise eine Anfrage senden, aber das Laden zieht sich ewig,
bis es heißt, es könne keine Verbindung hergestellt werden.

In dieser Zeit kann ich auch den Router nicht erreichen und habe keinerlei Zugriff auf das gesamte interne Netz.


----------



## Koji (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche [dLAN-Problem]*

Mhm naja die Netzwerkkarte halte ich eigentlich eher für ausgeschlossen. Ich mein testen kann man es mal. So eine PCI-Karte kostet ja nicht viel zwischen 5 -10€ solltest du eine bekommen.

Ansonsten würde ich mal bei Develo schauen, ich meine die haben da eine Verwaltungssoftware bei für die Teile bzw. wenn nicht müsstest du das auf der Internetseite bekommen. Wir verkaufen die auch, die sind eigentlich vernünftig.
Ansonsten wende dich mal an den Hersteller direkt, vielleicht können die dir noch helfen. Kann ja auch sein das die Dinger einfach defekt sind und nicht mehr richtig funktionieren.


Edit:

Mir fällt da gerade ein, ich hatte bei einer Kundin ein ähnliches Problem. Sie hatte aber noch ältere 200 Mbit Dinger im Einsatz ( Marke habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf ich glaube MSI ). Nachdem ich die von develo installiert habe, lief es wieder stabil. Wie lange hast du die schon? Vielleicht geben die ja einfach mit der Zeit den Geist auf... immerhin laufen die ja auch 24/7. Oder vielleicht stört ja in dem moment irgend ein anderes Elektrogerät euren Stromkreislauf? Solltest vielleicht mal schauen ob vielleicht in dem moment wo du die Abbrüche hast irgend ein bestimmtes anderes Geräte im Einsatz ist. ( Ich bin leider kein Elektriker und kenn mich da nicht 100% aus. ) Nur vielleicht mögen die dlan-adapter das nicht.


----------



## Yojester (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Häufige, unregelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche [dLAN-Problem]*

Sie sind noch *relativ* neu, vielleicht drei bis vier Monate alt.
Nur habe ich leider keine Rechnung mehr ...

Ich werde die Tage dann wohl mal develo nerven und da genauer nachhaken,

danke sehr.


----------

